# Produktpiraterie



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

Rekordfund durch Zollfahndung im Hamburger Hafen....

http://www.zoll.de/f0_veroeffentlichungen/c0_produktpiraterie/y0_2006/l49_rekordfund/index.html


----------



## rolf76 (3 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*

Bist Du da irgendwie betroffen von?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du da irgendwie betroffen von?



Wenn durch solche Machenschaften die Preise der legalen Waren immer mehr steigen und dies unter anderem ein Mitgrund ist, das auch Steuern steigen, dann ist jeder Einzelne von uns dadurch betroffen. Nur mal soviel dazu, in Bezug auf ganzheitliches Denken


----------



## SEP (4 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn (...) die Preise der legalen Waren immer mehr steigen und dies unter anderem ein Mitgrund ist, das auch Steuern steigen,



Preissteigerung führt zu Steuersteigerung?
​


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Steursteigerung bezog sich natürlich auch auf die dunklen Machenschaften, unabhängig von den regulären Händlerpreissteigerungen. War wohl ein Wenig unglücklich formuliert


----------



## drboe (4 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Preissteigerung führt zu Steuersteigerung?


Absolut gesehen ja, schließlich ist die MWSt. proportional zum Preis eines Produktes. Dagegen bezweifle ich aber die Bemerkung des Vorposters, dass durch Produktpiraterie der Preis von Markenprodukten angetrieben wird.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Adele (4 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*

Eher führt wohl der ohnehin hohe und zudem mit einer höheren Mehrwertsteuer belastete Preis von so genannten Markenartikeln, die ja interessanterweise zunehmend zu Niedriglöhnen im asiatischen Raum hergestellt werden, zur Produktpiraterie. Wer nimmt nicht gerne ein "Schnäppchen" mit, um sich mit dem Anschein des sich Luxus Leistenden schmücken zu können.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> SEP schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na gut. Wenn die Preise nicht erhöht werden, dann werden halt Arbeitsplätze in's Ausland verlagert um Ausgleich zu schaffen. Was uns aber genauso kostet und dann halt die Arbeitslosenkassen belastet. Wo ist also der Unterschied ? Es greift immer Eins in's Andere. Es ist eine ewig geschlossener Kreislauf. Das Eine bedingt das Andere.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (4 September 2006)

*AW: Produktpiraterie*

Also Deutschland = Hochlohnland? In Ribnitz-Damgarten (MV) gibt´s eine Speiseeisfabrik (nur deutsche Mitarbeiterinnen), die stellt Speiseeis für Südkorea her, und alle Zwischenhändler, Händler, Spediteure, machen noch ihren Schnitt. Die Ursachen für gefälschte Produkte in Europa liegen in den sinkenden Einkommen hier und anderen EU-Ländern und den Preisen die diese Markenproduktler verlangen können. Es lebe der Manchester-Kapitalismus!


----------

